# Curtis 1238 wiring - newbie



## meld2020 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello all, we just purchased a HPEV AC9 and a 1238 controller and are kind of going through our discovery phase. I am reading through the Curtis manual's wiring diagram and was wondering if any more detailed information is available about the I/O. It would be page 6 of this document:
http://curtisinstruments.com/Uploads/DataSheets/50265_123638E_RevC3.pdf

Some of the things I'm looking for info on:

We had HPEV program the unit to accept a 0-5V wigwag throttle input not from a throttle pot but from a RF receiver. So far my assumption is the output of that (and ground reference, respectively) will be wired to J1-15(16?) and J1-18, respectively.

Can the unit be programmed with supply voltage to just KSI/J1-1 or is wiring to the B+/- terminals required? I see no other ground reference so I guess I may have just answered my question.

I need more of an understanding on what Driver1,2,Mode,PV Driver and all of these input sinks mean. Am I just supposed to supply the switches/relays? Do these labels mean anything hard-coded into those Switch / Driver inputs, or are they just arbitrary assignments that can be used as anything in the software? Do Forward/Reverse mean anything at all (J1-22/J1-33) considering it is programmed for wigwag? 

What types of main disconnects/fuses have others had success with in the past? 


Thanks all, hope to be sharing some good results later.


----------

